

Ask HN: ARPU and ARPPU estimation for Volume-Transaction based SaaS - RenatZubairov

How would you estimate ARPU and/or ARPPU for Volume-Transaction based SaaS application.<p>I did a simple calculations based on the great http://www.forentrepreneurs.com/saas-metrics/ however I'm missing a feeling about ARPU. ARPU is relatively simple for fixed-mounthly fees, but when users pay on demand, that's hard to estimate.<p>Any ideas on how to do it? Any estimates on ARPU of other volme-based services, e.g. Google App Engine or Amazon S3.<p>Interesting topic is ARPU distribution over user base, assuming all users are paying.... 80/20 rule there too?<p>Renat
======
cperciva
I'm happy to provide numbers for Tarsnap.

Average revenue per user is slightly more than $3/month. About 50% of users
are less than $0.15/month, about 70% of users are less than $1/month, about
85% are less than $3/month. The top 15% are responsible for about 85% of the
total revenue.

What else do you want to know?

~~~
RenatZubairov
Hi Cperciva, Thxn for the info!

Your website looks very nice! So you are saying pattern is more 85/15 than
80/20... interesting... How about segmentation? What about the acquisition
costs for these most valuable 15%, was it higher than for other 85%? How about
churn? I bet churn rate for backup service should be lower than for most of
other SaaS applications....

Renat

